

Emma Watson nude photo threats were apparently a plot to kill 4chan - valanto
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/24/6837585/emma-watson-nude-photo-threats-were-hoax-anti-4chan-campaign

======
sincesidslid
It's been a very interesting month or so, considering 4chan is being blamed
for the celeb photo leak and the gamergate harassment. The two of which are
not the fault of the site itself, merely a rogue faction of users that don't
represent the behavior of the whole. There has been a push to make 4chan
"family friendly" which sounds ridiculous but go to /b/ right now and the
gore, racism and porn has been curtailed.

------
A_COMPUTER
I don't feel like there is going to be any investigation on how easy it is to
bait the media with a domain name and simple hosting, because the same outfits
that got hoaxed all benefited from the generated outrage.

------
valevk
Or just another way to get publicity...

4chan is not like Silkroad. If you "kill" 4chan, there will be enough
alternatives.

~~~
juliangoldsmith
Even killing Silkroad didn't kill Silkroad. Other alternatives popped up after
the FBI shut it down. For a site as big as 4chan, killing the main site would
only serve to disperse its users across the Internet.

